# What appetizer to serve w/lasagna & Garlic Bread?



## sherin65

Dh's 50th bday is next week and we're having his family over.  I'm making lasagna, salad, and garlic bread.  I was thinking of making mozzarella/olive/basil skewers for an appetizer but don't want to "cheese" everyone out since the lasagna is loaded with cheese.  

I need a couple of appetizer suggestions that would go well with the dinner I'm serving.

Sher


----------



## jkath

How about cutting phyllo dough into small squares, placing them each into mini-muffin tins, and filling them with a tomato, basil, garlic and EVOO?

Or for something a bit simpler, bruschetta's always a hit!

Antipasto is a nice idea too, if your guests will be over for a while before dinner is served.


----------



## jpmcgrew

How about a simple antipasto platter with italian salamis,olives,marinated artichokes,pepperoncinis,cherry or grape tomatoes etc and just a little bit of cheese and maybe some of those sesame bread sticks.You dont want to fill people up too much before the big dinner.Or just a platter of crudites and a couple of dips.


----------



## Katie H

I'd definitely go with antipasto.  It's something you can do ahead so you can enjoy your guests and it offers a variety of things.  If you go with one or two traditional appetizers, some of your guests may not care for them or may have a food issue with some of the ingredients.  At least with antipasto, everything's in sight and guests can pick and choose as they wish.

The components of antipasto also echo quite nicely your dinner "theme," if you will.


----------



## amber

I think stuffed mushrooms, but also antipasto is a great idea.


----------



## StirBlue

If I were showing up for a heavy lasagna meal, I would really enjoy some fresh fruit slices like pineapple, strawberries, & cantaloupe.  Otherwise, I'd eat some fresh veggies like carrot sticks, celery, and small mushrooms.  Plus a nice refreshing beverage like spring water...etc.  
   Although traditional, the antipasto is sort of like serving a sampler.  
   Are you baking a cake for the party?  Maybe the Italian cream with filling? 

   After you turn 20, every cake thereafter will resemble a baked Alaska once the candles are lit.


----------



## QSis

Wrap 2 spears of steamed asparagus, which has been tossed in olive oil, with a slice of prosciutto.

Lee


----------



## Poutine

It really depends on how long your company will be there before you serve dinner. My family has been know to sit and eat for 6 hours with lots of courses so by the time we are at the end the beginning is a distant memory.

Lasagna is heavy so you don't want people to fill up too much before. 

I think that an antipasto platter is a nice idea just try to keep it lighter (more fruit and veggies, less cheese and meat).

This is also a great appetizer recipe --> Prosciutto Wrapped Figs And Blue Cheese


----------



## letscook

I would go with an assortment of olives and grape or cherry tomatoes and  bruchetta.


----------



## lulu

I'd keep it Italian too, antipasto/bruschetta...both of them maybe, depending how greey your crowd are and remembering lasagna is filling.

Is it possible to be "cheesed out?" lol


----------



## Candocook

I like the antipasto platter but, I personally,don't want any fruit before dinner. 
 A nice seafood appy would be nice for this special dinner--calamari salad? Pickled shrimp?
A bruschetta topping with roasted red peppers, capers, and goat cheese, or pesto or tapenade?


----------



## sherin65

> How about cutting phyllo dough into small squares, placing them each into mini-muffin tins, and filling them with a tomato, basil, garlic and EVOO?


Could I do this with puff pastry?  I hate trying to work with phyllo.

I like all the ideas, especially an antipasto platter.  There will only be about 12 people and dinner will be buffet style and casual so I don't want to fill everyone up too much.  Thanks for all the great ideas!
Sher


----------



## mish

sherin65 said:
			
		

> Dh's 50th bday is next week and we're having his family over. I'm making lasagna, salad, and garlic bread. I was thinking of making mozzarella/olive/basil skewers for an appetizer but don't want to "cheese" everyone out since the lasagna is loaded with cheese.
> 
> I need a couple of appetizer suggestions that would go well with the dinner I'm serving.
> 
> Sher


 
Since your main dishes are lasagna, salad & garlic bread, a few suggestions for the appys:

Caponata

Arancini (Italian rice balls)

Black & green olives - I like your skewer idea. Perhaps you could add marinated mushrooms, cherry or grape tomatoes or roasted red peppers.

Carpaccio (if you are a fan)

Seafood cocktail (crab or shrimp)

Crab or shrimp Stuffed mushrooms (grilled portabellas)

Fried mozzarella sticks 

Stuffed baby artichokes (shrimp & bread crumbs)

Stuffed Prawns

Fried Calamari

Prosciutto wrapped around melon (cantaloupe, honeydew, watermelon) w a few drops of balsamic

Here's a recipe I posted for Italian Egg Rolls:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/for-constance-italian-egg-rolls-18986.html

Take a look at the appetizer recipes posted on this site from the members here. There are lots of great ideas. I have a recipe for a crab 'martini' (crab cocktail served in a martini glass). (How about tartufo (sp) for dessert? I have a recipe if anyone is interested -- and minstrone as a starter? ) Hope your dinner is a big success.


----------

